# Hello everyone!



## allym1204 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

I'm Ally from Wisconsin and am a huge animal lover! I am a mom to 5 mice (2 rescues!), 2 rescued guinea pigs and a new baby dumbo rat. I love reading the questions and answers on this site and have a few questions of my own that I will be posting on here very shortly! I look forward to meeting some new people on here!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Allym1204


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ekmanor (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome from a neighboring state. I'm pretty well out of mousies at the moment as I'm in the middle of a big move. I transferred my stock to other breeders in Chicago, Winnipeg, and Fayetteville, Ark.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello and Welcome


----------

